
The Biggest Mistake Postgres Ever Made - zdw
http://www.craigkerstiens.com/2018/10/30/postgres-biggest-mistake/
======
ksec
Why not just use back the name Postgres? And drop the SQL? IBM DB2 and Oracle
springs to mind as two widely known SQL DB without SQL in its name.

~~~
smt88
The abbreviation pgsql is immortalized in lots of other places, so reverting
to Postgres might make those more confusing. Not sure what else would be
affected though.

------
paulrpotts
I always pronounced it like "post-grease squeal" and no one ever corrected me
so I just assumed that was canon.

~~~
mkj
Postgresickle has a nice ring to it.

------
arc2
Never heard anyone calling it postgre. But again, some people pronouns SQL as
'sequel'

~~~
kilo_bravo_3
I pronounce SQL as 'sequel' because IBM's System R was the first SQL
implementation and its query language implementation was called 'SEQUEL' for
"Structured English Query Language".

No amount of mental gymnastics by following implementations, and whatever
motivations they have (a desire to distance themselves from big blue or avoid
trademark disputes) will erase that unassailable fact from history.

[http://www.almaden.ibm.com/cs/people/chamberlin/sequel-1974....](http://www.almaden.ibm.com/cs/people/chamberlin/sequel-1974.pdf)

